

Reinventing the Inbox (features Xobni) - brezina
http://www.newsweek.com/id/117050

======
zandorg
I don't want to sound too whiney, but I told them about my Mbox tool (which
merges Mboxes into one single DB file) and they said 'Send a resume', then
said I didn't have enough experience, even though the tool was the basis of
the job offer.

It seems mean to me, to offer someone a job and then withdraw it because I'm
not a 9-to-5'er with a job. In fact, it sounds pretty IBM-ish.

------
gaborcselle
I'm very happy about the extensive coverage of our "ex-girlfriend finder".

